# cleanest 59 convert



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Who has the cleanest 59 impala convertible out there?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

toto from southside and johnny salters fron south carolina


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Toto's is clean, but I never seen Johnny's. Does anyone have Pics?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MONEY MIKES FROM STREETLIFE CAR CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Yep


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

You know why I like Salter's so much? Because he lifted it


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

That shit is tight, Does this 59 have any murals?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 10 2006, 07:42 PM~5405969
> *You know why I like Salter's so much? Because he lifted it
> *



he sure the fuck did 




















i like it even more cuz his og pumps work no hidden funny business


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@May 10 2006, 07:42 PM~5405971
> *That shit is tight, Does this 59 have any murals?
> *



i hear it will in vegas :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn cant get much better than that shit right there


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

How many 59 converts will be at Vegas? What shops are pumping them out!!!


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

How many 59 converts will be at Vegas? What shops are pumping them out!!!


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

the tailight wiring needs to be tidy'd up a bit, and it looks like it is missing tag lights.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@May 10 2006, 07:50 PM~5406036
> *the tailight wiring needs to be tidy'd up a bit, and it looks like it is missing tag lights.
> *



the setup pics were b4 the car was finished


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

There is a triple black '59 rag coming out of LA in two weeks, it's getting lifted right now.


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

what about that lima/lemon 59? that m-fucker is tight


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@May 10 2006, 08:01 PM~5406064
> *what about that lima/lemon 59? that m-fucker is tight
> *


its tight but we like to see em dippin with pumps in the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## skysthelimit (Oct 9, 2005)

cloud 9 :biggrin:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

any pics/ Who's doing it? Bowtie?


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Not that black one, another top secret one. The guy called me a half hour ago and said it would be ready to shoot after it's lifted.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

bowtie connection twins ones a 283 ones a 348


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Who is building the black one? is it tight?


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

I heard he went to some HotRod shop. Like $30k into the paint and body. I guess these guys are known for their 100 point cars except this one is chromed out and lifted.

We'll see soon


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm having my 59 vert being build by Bowtie Connection right now should be at vegas this year if all comes together on time :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

It's true about the black '59 rag but I was just playin' about how much he spent. I'm just trying to make you nervous because yours is black too :0


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

What about the one at bowties?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 10 2006, 08:16 PM~5406130
> *I'm having my 59 vert being build by Bowtie Connection right now should be at vegas this year if all comes together on time :biggrin:
> *



im confident yours will be very very tight  and im confident yuor gonna let us shoot it first too :biggrin:


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

You mean yours?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@May 10 2006, 07:18 PM~5406144
> *What about the one at bowties?
> *


The green one is mine


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

My convertible is triple black too! Shit! I need to see those pics! man


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 10 2006, 07:18 PM~5406148
> *:biggrin:
> im confident yours will be very very tight   and im confident yuor gonna let us shoot it first too  :biggrin:
> *


I'll take cover please lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 10 2006, 08:21 PM~5406167
> *I'll take cover please lol :biggrin:
> *



we can work that out  and 12 pages :biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

59s are dope :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

lol, yours looks tight man, I wouldn't worry :biggrin: 


At least I don't think you should worry  


:biggrin:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 10 2006, 07:21 PM~5406169
> *we can work that out   and 12 pages  :biggrin:
> *


while your at it go sneek some pics john's a little slow with the new pics I want to see some new patterens pics with some color :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 10 2006, 08:24 PM~5406200
> *while your at go sneek some pics john'ss a little slow with the new pics I want to see some new patterens pics with some color :0
> *



damn im sure when it gets back he will send you some i tell u man hes SO busy at the shop i was there today and he was running around crazy all day


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 10 2006, 11:24 PM~5406200
> *while your at it go sneek some pics john'ss a little slow with the new pics I want to see some new patterens pics with some color :0
> *


me too


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

how's that black one at bowtie's


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

You tell me :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@May 10 2006, 08:29 PM~5406232
> *how's that black one at bowtie's
> *


nice needs hydros  i saw it on the lift today


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

i think to to from south side has the tightest 59.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

theres a hard top out here that has about 600,000.00 into it its all custom made and I believe platnum.do you want to see it?it was going for the riddler award in detroit but came in third I beleive


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

:0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

oh damn now I fucked up.how do you post pics up?


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 10 2006, 07:35 PM~5406288
> *theres a hard top out here that has about 600,000.00 into it its all custom made and I believe platnum.do you want to see it?it was going for the riddler award in detroit but came in third I beleive
> *


with the molding down the side like the 56 chevy that 59 is badass :cheesy: I want to see


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

CLOUD 9. I SEEN IT IN MIAMI. UNFUCKINBELIEVABLE :thumbsup:


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Fucker, how did you know it was mine! i'll be there tomorrow! where you be?


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Fucker, how did you know it was mine! i'll be there tomorrow! where you be?


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

I want Laker tickets for next year


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

we have a few 59s coming out 
1 green ht
1 white and grey rag 
1 copper and tan rag
2 blk rags
1 grey rag 
1 green rag 
just a few i guess :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 10 2006, 08:45 PM~5406359
> *I want Laker tickets for next year
> *


yea and people in hell want ice water :biggrin: 

lol whats up b wheres my book lol


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

here are a few of cloud9 i took....


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 10 2006, 10:37 PM~5406308
> *with the molding down the side like the 56 chevy that 59 is badass :cheesy: I want to see
> *


 :biggrin: thats the one


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

bowtieconnection	Posted Today, 08:54 PM

QUOTE(TraditionalLowriding @ May 10 2006, 08:45 PM) 
I want Laker tickets for next year 

yea and people in hell want ice water :biggrin: 

lol whats up b wheres my book lol
__________________________________________________________________




Sup John,

Brent will be by Friday with the new book


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

more of cloud 9


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@May 10 2006, 08:56 PM~5406428
> *bowtieconnection	Posted Today, 08:54 PM
> 
> QUOTE(TraditionalLowriding @ May 10 2006, 08:45 PM)
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

man these are shitty pics


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

that 59 ht is clean but if he spent 600k wow he got it up the ass


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

I like them all they are all clean......


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 10 2006, 08:54 PM~5406712
> *that 59 ht is clean but if he spent 600k wow he got it up the ass
> *


hahahahaha shit is nice as hell  but no way he spent 600k on that


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@May 10 2006, 08:58 PM~5406738
> *hahahahaha  59's bad ass   but i really dont think he spent 600k on that..
> *


I hope not maybe 250k but not no 600k :0 very nice car though


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 10 2006, 10:54 PM~5406712
> *that 59 ht is clean but if he spent 600k wow he got it up the ass
> *



Straight up, thats what im thinking..........dont see how he spent 600g's


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 11 2006, 12:02 AM~5406767
> *Straight up, thats what im thinking..........dont see how he spent 600g's
> *


me either LOL I will have one of the guys that worked on it explain it to you I still can't beleive it


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

it is also on the detail every bolt was chromed and stamped 59 on it the rims are one of a kind shit like that one of a kind stuff look at the front bumper it is shaved with the turn signals in led alot of other details and its baged


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

fucking cars not even fuel injected lol 600k man i dunno he got hosed


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 10 2006, 11:11 PM~5406825
> *fucking cars not even fuel injected lol 600k man i dunno he got hosed
> *



damn......i hope it has a fully wrapped and molded chrome frame...... :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 11 2006, 12:11 AM~5406825
> *fucking cars not even fuel injected lol 600k man i dunno he got hosed
> *


Idon't know homie but I guess the shop must of retiered by now.naw but thats what they said lets see what my boy says  I will send him the pm and let him explain cus I don't know much on the car he worked on it so he can answear any ? anyone has :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

bowtie will duplicate that car for a one time only price of 300k thats 1/2 off


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

for 600g's i would want something better than sony x plode...... :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 11 2006, 12:15 AM~5406848
> *bowtie will duplicate that car for a one time only price of 300k thats 1/2 off
> *


I forgot to mention it is not a lowrider


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 11 2006, 12:19 AM~5406867
> *for 600g's i would want something better than sony x plode...... :roflmao:
> *


maybe he ran out of money


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

also maybe a one-of air cleaner cover, and not an off the shelf walter prosper cover. the hand brake looks a little "odd" :0


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 10 2006, 11:20 PM~5406874
> *I forgot to mention it is not a lowrider
> *


BTC doesnt just build lowriders


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

well its not my ranfla so I don't care but it is a bad ass 59 it has a chance if he was competeing I think if not oh well I just posted it thanks for the love maybe thats why the owner don't want to show it at a lowrider event.cus he knows he will get clowned for what he spend but then again you got these guys on dubs spending a shit load on there rides just to prove a point


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 10 2006, 11:24 PM~5406892
> *well its not my ranfla so I don't care but it is a bad ass 59 it has a chance if he was competeing I think if not oh well I just posted it thanks for the love maybe thats why the owner don't want to show it at a lowrider event.cus he knows he will get clowned for what he spend but then again you got these guys on dubs spending a shit load on there rides just to prove a point
> *



Dont get me wrong homie.........its a bad ass 59, just dont see how he spent 600g's


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 11 2006, 12:23 AM~5406889
> *BTC doesnt just build lowriders
> *


 :uh: ok


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 10 2006, 11:25 PM~5406901
> *:uh: ok
> *



I know they mostly build bad ass impala traditionals, but they have done a few lowrods too.......... 
Im sure they could pull something like that off easily :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

you will all get your questions answeared soon.the man has feria so maybe he didn't care how much he spend I don't know all I know is that it is bad ass and the pics I took don't do it justice so to each his own homies I didn't build it and if I did I know I would not of spent that much cus I have homies like mr. Impala that would hook me up with his hook ups.so good night everyone at least it caught everyones attention   uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 11 2006, 12:27 AM~5406915
> *I know they mostly build bad ass impala traditionals, but they have done a few lowrods too..........
> Im sure they could pull something like that off easily :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW THEY CAN HOMIE I HAVE SEEN IT :cheesy:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 10 2006, 11:30 PM~5406931
> *I KNOW THEY CAN HOMIE I HAVE SEEN IT  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 11 2006, 12:25 AM~5406900
> *Dont get me wrong homie.........its a bad ass 59, just dont see how he spent 600g's
> *


ME EITHER BUT LIKE i SAID SOME ONE THAT WORKED ON THE CAR WILL BE ABLE TO ANSWEAR EVERYONES ? LIKE NO ONE WILL BELIVE ME THAT I HAVE OVER 60 INTO THE CADDY JUST OVER THE TIME MAINTENANCE AND ALL CUSTOME PARTS AND SHIT LIKE THAT.I AM NOT GETING UPSET.I REALY DON'T CARE LOL IS JUST PICS I HAVE OF SOME WORK DONE OUT HERE THATS ALL


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 11 2006, 01:23 AM~5406889
> *BTC doesnt just build lowriders
> *



Thanks, you beat me to it.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 10 2006, 08:06 PM~5406095
> *bowtie connection twins ones a 283 ones a 348
> 
> 
> ...


These are two different cars?


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 11 2006, 01:04 AM~5407446
> *These are two different cars?
> *


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 10 2006, 10:35 PM~5406288
> *theres a hard top out here that has about 600,000.00 into it its all custom made and I believe platnum.do you want to see it?it was going for the riddler award in detroit but came in third I beleive
> *


THATS THE AWARD OF ALL AWARDS RIGHT THERE..DIDN'T CHIP FOOSE TOOK 1ST WITH THAT HOT RODD THAT HAD ISURANCE COVERAGE FOR A COUPLE OF MILLION


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@May 11 2006, 01:32 AM~5407595
> *THATS THE AWARD OF ALL AWARDS RIGHT THERE..DIDN'T CHIP FOOSE TOOK 1ST WITH THAT HOT RODD THAT HAD ISURANCE COVERAGE FOR A COUPLE OF MILLION
> *



I think you have that confused with Traditional of the Year............. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

the name of the topic is "cleanest 59 convert"


no one said anything about a hardtop.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 11 2006, 09:42 AM~5408462
> *the name of the topic is "cleanest 59 convert"
> no one said anything about a hardtop.
> *


i was just posting it didn't expect all these coments how about we all just enjoy the pic.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

Can someone explain why Johhny 59 has 5 hydraulic tanks?? Sorry for dumb ?? I am new to this


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 10 2006, 08:54 PM~5406415
> *
> 
> 
> ...





i remember that car at detroit autorama........that car was so clean it made my stomach hurt seriously i couldnt look at it.........even tho it wasnt a lowrider it was a damn nice car


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin: great topic


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

----------------------The mural on Toto's '59 is bad as [email protected]#K!---------------------------



-----------------------------Can anyone post some pics?---------------------------------


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 11 2006, 11:52 AM~5408876
> *Can someone explain why Johhny 59 has 5 hydraulic tanks?? Sorry for dumb ?? I am new to this
> *



BECAUSE HE WANTED TO COPY ANTS SETUP. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 


IM NOT SURE HOW MUCH FLUID PEOPLE THINK THEY NEED, *BUT ITS NOT THAT MUCH.*


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 11 2006, 11:48 AM~5408857
> *i was just posting it didn't expect all these coments how about we all just enjoy the pic.
> *



i like that car, but the front seats are way too tall.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 11 2006, 10:38 AM~5409185
> *BECAUSE HE WANTED TO COPY ANTS SETUP.  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> IM NOT SURE HOW MUCH FLUID PEOPLE THINK THEY NEED, BUT ITS NOT THAT MUCH.
> *



:0 :0 

OIC


----------



## lowlow_562 (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## lowlow_562 (Apr 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@May 11 2006, 12:04 AM~5407446
> *These are two different cars?
> *


yes ine is in LA and one is in JAPAN


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 10 2006, 10:54 PM~5406416
> *here are a few of cloud9 i took....
> 
> 
> ...



Don't get me wrong...this car is BAD AS FUCK! Super bad. But you can't be the "best drop 59" if you still have the factory welds on the mount for your front brake hose showing. Needs to be re-welded and smoothed out....let alone having a rubber brake hose.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

As far as a lowrider. Toto's 59 would have to be on top, hands down. Then again, I cant see many other 59's from another automotive genre beating that car either.





















































































And Im not just saying that because I rode in it either. :cheesy:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

I think the car looks nice, and i can see the money in it. I've seen the ridler award winning cars, the fifty nine shown doesn't compare. Most of the award winners have one-of pieces. im sure others would offer to help him and not take advantage of the guy if he wanted to build something to win an award like the Ridler award.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@May 11 2006, 08:24 AM~5409080
> *----------------------The mural on Toto's '59 is bad as [email protected]#K!---------------------------
> -----------------------------Can anyone post some pics?---------------------------------
> *


which version? PG or G rated?????


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

you know mr impala has what you want heres both versions


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 11 2006, 11:26 AM~5409877
> *Don't get me wrong...this car is BAD AS FUCK!  Super bad.  But you can't be the "best drop 59" if you still have the factory welds on the mount for your front brake hose showing.  Needs to be re-welded and smoothed out....let alone having a rubber brake hose.
> *


SHUTUP BITCH! YOU CAN'T BUILD SHIT LIKE THAT! STICK TO YOUR HILLBILLY SHIT YOU **** BUILD!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:uh: Ummmhhhh....... :ugh: Are you mad because thats the way your shop builds them?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@May 11 2006, 10:33 AM~5409616
> *yes ine is in  LA and one is in JAPAN
> *


Damn!!!! Like that!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

I GOT TO GET ONE


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

> *you know mr impala has what you want heres both versions*



-------------------------------That shit is Gangstered out--------------------------------


---------------------Thanks bro, do you know why he changed it?----------------------


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@May 10 2006, 07:43 PM~5405976
> *he sure the fuck did
> 
> 
> ...


I have heard people do that. It's true?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WHAT YEAR IS IT GONNA SHIFT TO NEXT. SEEMS LIKE RIGHT NOW 59S ARE HOT, FOLLOWED BY 61 RAG. SO WHAT IS NEXT.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

Me too, that big tank wasnt needed. Thats over kill, they could have did somthing else with that .


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@May 11 2006, 07:57 PM~5412926
> *Me too, that big tank wasnt needed.  Thats over kill, they could have did somthing else with that .
> *


sup ed dogg


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@May 11 2006, 08:57 PM~5412926
> *Me too, that big tank wasnt needed.  Thats over kill, they could have did somthing else with that .
> *



If you ask me I think its fucking clean the way it is.........


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:worship: :worship: :worship: I hope I see this car again at the INDIVIDUALS 30TH


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 10 2006, 08:54 PM~5406416
> *here are a few of cloud9 i took....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

there was one out of visalia, ca with brown society cc i believe, but he sold it for $55,000. theme was felix the cat!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 11 2006, 12:31 PM~5410211
> *:uh:  Ummmhhhh.......  :ugh:  Are you mad because thats the way your shop builds them?
> *


WHY WOULD I BE MAD BECAUSE WE BUILD TOP NOTCH SHIT AND YOUR SHOP IS CLOSED!!!!


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@May 11 2006, 07:57 PM~5412926
> *Me too, that big tank wasnt needed.  Thats over kill, they could have did somthing else with that .
> *


I think a lot of things in lowriding are over kill. Like 1/2" hardlines in a show car. looks good though. i think it looks nice, and is different. who knows, might change it later.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 12 2006, 11:01 AM~5415653
> *I think a lot of things in lowriding are over kill. Like 1/2" hardlines in a show car. looks good though. i think it looks nice, and is different. who knows, might change it later.
> *


 :0


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 11 2006, 01:26 PM~5409877
> *Don't get me wrong...this car is BAD AS FUCK!  Super bad.  But you can't be the "best drop 59" if you still have the factory welds on the mount for your front brake hose showing.  Needs to be re-welded and smoothed out....let alone having a rubber brake hose.
> *


supposed to have a new frame under it by Super Show..


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:0 :0 :0 :0 See!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 12 2006, 10:55 AM~5415252
> *WHY WOULD I BE MAD  BECAUSE WE BUILD TOP NOTCH SHIT AND YOUR SHOP IS CLOSED!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 12 2006, 10:55 AM~5415252
> *WHY WOULD I BE MAD  BECAUSE WE BUILD TOP NOTCH SHIT AND YOUR SHOP IS CLOSED!!!!
> *



My shops still open!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 12 2006, 02:30 PM~5417201
> *My shops still open!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


THE TRUCK STOP


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

What about that 59 called "money Green" i think?


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:











Big Rays nena............................ :0


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

:0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

even the little kid is impressed


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Willie threw down like always........ :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 12 2006, 03:05 PM~5417806
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Damn Mr Bean.........u always have all the bad ass pics homie :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0 :0 damn those are bad ass bean you have to sneak up on us some time homie :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 13 2006, 03:15 AM~5420143
> *:0  :0  damn those are bad ass bean you have to sneak up on us some time homie :biggrin:
> *


one day.... i'll be the black fly on the wall taking pics....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

just f**kin beautiful.....


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

THE FORMULA 59 IS COMNG TO VEGAS 2006 DONT SLEEP :0


----------



## lowlow_562 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dpee366_@May 13 2006, 02:16 PM~5422086
> *THE FORMULA 59 IS COMNG TO VEGAS 2006 DONT SLEEP :0
> *


WHATS THE SECRET FORMULA SHOW SOME PICS . DR JECKYL .. WHATS IT SUPPOSED TO DO IN VEGAS.... COME ON AMAZE US


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 10 2006, 09:54 PM~5406415
> *
> 
> 
> ...



IM THE ONE THAT HELPED BUILD THIS 59. TRUST ME I CANT BELIVE IT EITHER AND IM THE ONE THAT HELPED BUILD IT. WHEN I FIRST STARTED WORKING ON IT THE GUY ALREADY HAD $80,000 INTO IT AND NONE OF THE BODY WORK WAS DONE EXCEPT FOR THE TWO QUARTERS. THE REASON IT COST SO MUCH TO BUILD IS BECAUSE THE OWNER GETS CHARGED BY TIME AND MATERIAL. MOST SHOPS GIVE U A SET PRICE FOR A PAINT JOB, WE DONT BECAUSE YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT UR GOING TO FIND UNDER THE OLD PAINT. ALSO IF YOUL LOOK AT THE QUALITY OF THE PAINT JOB AND BODY WORK CAN KNOW CAR IN THE LOWRIDING GAME COMPARE TO IT. THOSE MOLDINGS YOU SEE ON ITS SIDE ARE ONE OF, I MADE THOSE OUT OF BRASS. I HAD TO SHAPE THEM , DRILL AND TAP THEM AND MAKE SURE THAT THEY LOOKED LIKE FACTORY MOLDINGS THAT COULD'VE BEEN MADE FOR THIS 59 INN 1959. LET ME GIVE A FEW FIGURES JUST TO GIVE PEOPLE ON HERE AN IDEA OF WHAT SHIT COST:

COST OF CAR BEFORE WORK= $35,000
LABOR FOR SIDE CUSTOM MOLDINGS= $7,500
CHROME PLATING FOR THE CUSTOM MOLDINGS= $8,000
CHROME PLATING FOR FRONT GRILLE=$2,500
ENGINE COST BEFORE CHROME PLATING= $10,000
CHROME PLATING FOR THE ENGINE PARTS= $5,000
CHROME PLATING COST PER HOOD HINGE=$1,000
CHROME PLATING FOR HOOD LATCH= $350

THIS IS JUST AN IDEA FOR WHAT IT COST COMPETE AT A LEVEL OF CHIP FOOSE, WHO BY THE WAY BUILD A CAR LAST YEAR THAT WON THE RIDLER AWARD THAT COST $1.6 MILLION TO BUILD. SO IF YOU THINK ABOUT IT THIS 59 IS ACTUALLY A DEAL COMPARED TO OTHER CARS THAT COMPETE FOR THE RIDLER AWARD. IF YOU HAVE ANY QHETIONS JUST POST THEM UP OR PM ME. IM MORE THAN HAPPY TO ANSWER THEM.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Carnicero_@May 13 2006, 04:30 PM~5422489
> *IM THE ONE THAT HELPED BUILD THIS 59.  TRUST ME I CANT BELIVE IT EITHER AND IM THE ONE THAT HELPED BUILD IT.  WHEN I FIRST STARTED WORKING ON IT THE GUY ALREADY HAD $80,000 INTO IT AND NONE OF THE BODY WORK WAS DONE EXCEPT FOR THE TWO QUARTERS. THE REASON IT COST SO MUCH TO BUILD IS BECAUSE THE OWNER GETS CHARGED BY TIME AND MATERIAL.  MOST SHOPS GIVE U A SET PRICE FOR A PAINT JOB, WE DONT BECAUSE YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT UR GOING TO FIND UNDER THE OLD PAINT.  ALSO IF YOUL LOOK AT THE QUALITY OF THE PAINT JOB AND BODY WORK CAN KNOW CAR IN THE LOWRIDING GAME COMPARE TO IT. THOSE MOLDINGS YOU SEE ON ITS SIDE ARE ONE OF, I MADE THOSE OUT OF BRASS.  I HAD TO SHAPE THEM , DRILL AND TAP THEM AND MAKE SURE THAT THEY LOOKED LIKE FACTORY MOLDINGS THAT COULD'VE BEEN MADE FOR THIS 59 INN 1959.  LET ME GIVE A FEW FIGURES JUST TO GIVE PEOPLE ON HERE AN IDEA OF WHAT SHIT COST:
> 
> COST OF CAR BEFORE WORK= $35,000
> ...


Thats a badass 59.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Carnicero_@May 13 2006, 03:30 PM~5422489
> *ALSO IF YOUL LOOK AT THE QUALITY OF THE PAINT JOB AND BODY WORK CAN KNOW CAR IN THE LOWRIDING GAME COMPARE TO IT.*



i think this car has a better paint job


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 13 2006, 03:43 PM~5422561
> *i think this car has a better paint job
> 
> 
> ...


THE BELLY OF THE 59 LOOK JUST AS GOOD AS THE TOP. BUT I CANT DENY THAT THE 57 FROM LIFESTYLE DOES HAVE A QUALITY PAINT JOB


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Carnicero_@May 13 2006, 03:30 PM~5422489
> *IM THE ONE THAT HELPED BUILD THIS 59.  TRUST ME I CANT BELIVE IT EITHER AND IM THE ONE THAT HELPED BUILD IT.  WHEN I FIRST STARTED WORKING ON IT THE GUY ALREADY HAD $80,000 INTO IT AND NONE OF THE BODY WORK WAS DONE EXCEPT FOR THE TWO QUARTERS. THE REASON IT COST SO MUCH TO BUILD IS BECAUSE THE OWNER GETS CHARGED BY TIME AND MATERIAL.  MOST SHOPS GIVE U A SET PRICE FOR A PAINT JOB, WE DONT BECAUSE YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT UR GOING TO FIND UNDER THE OLD PAINT.  ALSO IF YOUL LOOK AT THE QUALITY OF THE PAINT JOB AND BODY WORK CAN KNOW CAR IN THE LOWRIDING GAME COMPARE TO IT. THOSE MOLDINGS YOU SEE ON ITS SIDE ARE ONE OF, I MADE THOSE OUT OF BRASS.  I HAD TO SHAPE THEM , DRILL AND TAP THEM AND MAKE SURE THAT THEY LOOKED LIKE FACTORY MOLDINGS THAT COULD'VE BEEN MADE FOR THIS 59 INN 1959.  LET ME GIVE A FEW FIGURES JUST TO GIVE PEOPLE ON HERE AN IDEA OF WHAT SHIT COST:
> 
> COST OF CAR BEFORE WORK= $35,000
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Carnicero_@May 13 2006, 03:30 PM~5422489
> *  ALSO IF YOUL LOOK AT THE QUALITY OF THE PAINT JOB AND BODY WORK CAN KNOW CAR IN THE LOWRIDING GAME COMPARE TO IT. *




Its a bad ass car homie.................but thats a false statement in my opinion


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that boy said 1000 each to plate hood hinges


8===============D ( / )


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Carnicero_@May 13 2006, 03:30 PM~5422489
> *IM THE ONE THAT HELPED BUILD THIS 59.  TRUST ME I CANT BELIVE IT EITHER AND IM THE ONE THAT HELPED BUILD IT.  WHEN I FIRST STARTED WORKING ON IT THE GUY ALREADY HAD $80,000 INTO IT AND NONE OF THE BODY WORK WAS DONE EXCEPT FOR THE TWO QUARTERS. THE REASON IT COST SO MUCH TO BUILD IS BECAUSE THE OWNER GETS CHARGED BY TIME AND MATERIAL.  MOST SHOPS GIVE U A SET PRICE FOR A PAINT JOB, WE DONT BECAUSE YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT UR GOING TO FIND UNDER THE OLD PAINT.  ALSO IF YOUL LOOK AT THE QUALITY OF THE PAINT JOB AND BODY WORK CAN KNOW CAR IN THE LOWRIDING GAME COMPARE TO IT. THOSE MOLDINGS YOU SEE ON ITS SIDE ARE ONE OF, I MADE THOSE OUT OF BRASS.  I HAD TO SHAPE THEM , DRILL AND TAP THEM AND MAKE SURE THAT THEY LOOKED LIKE FACTORY MOLDINGS THAT COULD'VE BEEN MADE FOR THIS 59 INN 1959.  LET ME GIVE A FEW FIGURES JUST TO GIVE PEOPLE ON HERE AN IDEA OF WHAT SHIT COST:
> 
> COST OF CAR BEFORE WORK= $35,000
> ...



Im not trying to talk shit homie, but damn............why did it cost so much on the chrome, especially the grille


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 13 2006, 04:50 PM~5423116
> *Im not trying to talk shit homie, but damn............why did it cost so much on the chrome, especially the grille
> *


i guess cuz mr foose or who ever personally rubbed his nuts on it, you know people will pay top dollar for that.


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Fuck the Riddler award.........I'd rather have Traditional of the Year..... :biggrin: 

But thats just my personal opinion.........


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

best looking one i seen in person :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

all i can say is that 59 that everyone is saying how is cost too much. sure its over priced but like my man said its based on time and material, no hook ups or homies doing shit the man paid for everything. now this car could put 13s on it and compete and chances are win at any lowrider event it went to hands down. the quality of work and detail on this car is unbelievable and to be honest it has more detailed finished paint than 98% of the lowriders out there. and for as much as the chrome plating you pay for quality out here advanced plating which is by far the best chromer out here charges a bankroll, like 250 a control arm 2200 rearend housing but the quality is the absolute best. like i said too much money but i would love to see it at lowrider shows just to see what happens


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 13 2006, 04:44 PM~5423072
> *Its a bad ass car homie.................but thats a false statement in my opinion
> *



im with you on that on homie, he said no paint in the lowrider game could compare,bullshit, i seen some shit in my hood that looks better than that,badd ass 59 but 7000 to plate some side molding is way to high.....

oh and by the way,fuck the riddler award,dont care to much for awards anyway,
jus a way of life....


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Carnicero_@May 13 2006, 02:30 PM~5422489
> *IM THE ONE THAT HELPED BUILD THIS 59.  TRUST ME I CANT BELIVE IT EITHER AND IM THE ONE THAT HELPED BUILD IT.  WHEN I FIRST STARTED WORKING ON IT THE GUY ALREADY HAD $80,000 INTO IT AND NONE OF THE BODY WORK WAS DONE EXCEPT FOR THE TWO QUARTERS. THE REASON IT COST SO MUCH TO BUILD IS BECAUSE THE OWNER GETS CHARGED BY TIME AND MATERIAL.  MOST SHOPS GIVE U A SET PRICE FOR A PAINT JOB, WE DONT BECAUSE YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT UR GOING TO FIND UNDER THE OLD PAINT.  ALSO IF YOUL LOOK AT THE QUALITY OF THE PAINT JOB AND BODY WORK CAN KNOW CAR IN THE LOWRIDING GAME COMPARE TO IT. THOSE MOLDINGS YOU SEE ON ITS SIDE ARE ONE OF, I MADE THOSE OUT OF BRASS.  I HAD TO SHAPE THEM , DRILL AND TAP THEM AND MAKE SURE THAT THEY LOOKED LIKE FACTORY MOLDINGS THAT COULD'VE BEEN MADE FOR THIS 59 INN 1959.  LET ME GIVE A FEW FIGURES JUST TO GIVE PEOPLE ON HERE AN IDEA OF WHAT SHIT COST:
> 
> COST OF CAR BEFORE WORK= $35,000
> ...



I don't think anyone is denying the car has that much money in it. Certain aspects of the car is what people are makeing people ask what was the goal of the build. Chip has built six cars that have won the most beautiful roadster award and the car he built that wond the Ridler award was the 34' Mercury that took him 7 years to build. That car had something like 700 hand shaped modifications. Some of the pricing mentioned seems a little steep, even if it were plated at places such as Advanced Plating & Powdercoating, Electroplating of El Paso and several others here in California. The car is very nice, got a lot of us talking about it, which sometimes isn't easy to do. Here is something very comparable in my opinion and the price tag was not in the same ball park. good to see someone not get defensive about comments people have posted.

















don't have motor pics, but i believe it has an LS6, and so forth


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@May 13 2006, 06:45 PM~5423672
> *im with you on that on homie, he said no paint in the lowrider game could compare,bullshit, i seen some shit in my hood that looks better than that,badd ass 59 but 7000 to plate some side molding is way to high.....
> 
> oh and by the way,fuck the riddler award,dont care to much for awards anyway,
> ...


im not big on awards either, but have you seen the Lowrider of the Year award? If you get it and feel it, nothing like it. Im sure the Ridler award is like it or even better. Nothing about the award itself, more about the hard work and ideas you put into something being recognized by your peers. nothing is better then having respect from your peers in anything, hobbies, work, family.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 13 2006, 06:53 PM~5423727
> *im not big on awards either, but have you seen the Lowrider of the Year award? If you get it and feel it, nothing like it. Im sure the Ridler award is like it or even better. Nothing about the award itself, more about the hard work and ideas you put into something being recognized by your peers. nothing is better then having respect from your peers in anything, hobbies, work, family.
> *



you know your right in a way,i lot of people are like that,maybe im just a little different, i do it because i love it, to me i dont need recognition from the world or my peers,as long as my family and i are happy i really doesn't matter, i love lowriding, at the end that all that matters....kinda like the people that were lowridering in the mid 80s when wasn't all that,they didn't do it for the recognition,they did it for the love...and at the end they got theirs... :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 11 2006, 11:28 AM~5409899
> *As far as a lowrider. Toto's 59 would have to be on top, hands down. Then again, I cant see many other 59's from another automotive genre beating that car either.
> And Im not just saying that because I rode in it either.  :cheesy:
> *



yeah and who was driving?? i tell you we should have just smashed and left the show and rolled ..huh??


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 13 2006, 05:53 PM~5423727
> *im not big on awards either, but have you seen the Lowrider of the Year award? If you get it and feel it, nothing like it. Im sure the Ridler award is like it or even better. Nothing about the award itself, more about the hard work and ideas you put into something being recognized by your peers. nothing is better then having respect from your peers in anything, hobbies, work, family.
> *


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@May 13 2006, 07:02 PM~5423775
> *you know your right in a way,i lot of people are like that,maybe im just a little different, i do it because i love it, to me i dont need recognition from the world or my peers,as long as my family and i are happy i really doesn't matter, i love lowriding, at the end that all that matters....kinda like the people that were lowridering in the mid 80s when wasn't all that,they didn't do it for the recognition,they did it for the love...and at the end they got theirs... :biggrin:
> *


i respect that. should always try to do things for the enjoyment. some people do enjoy the competition and seeing what they can do. im a person who can care less what others think, at the same time though, I enjoy when people say "I never thought about it like that" or "I understand that side" or " i respect what you did". i do agree that some people do worry about a trophy or awards way too much, even when they dont deserve it.


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Sometimes, I wonder if those Riddler cars really perform or work the way they are supposed to.


----------



## dpee366 (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow_562_@May 13 2006, 02:05 PM~5422335
> *WHATS THE SECRET FORMULA  SHOW SOME PICS . DR JECKYL ..  WHATS IT SUPPOSED TO DO IN VEGAS.... COME ON AMAZE US
> *


see pix on post your rides formula 59


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 13 2006, 11:52 PM~5425185
> *i respect that. should always try to do things for the enjoyment. some people do enjoy the competition and seeing what they can do. im a person who can care less what others think, at the same time though, I enjoy when people say "I never thought about it like that" or "I understand that side" or " i respect what you did". i do agree that some people do worry about a trophy or awards way too much, even when they dont deserve it.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 13 2006, 07:51 PM~5423709
> *I don't think anyone is denying the car has that much money in it.  Certain aspects of the car is what people are makeing people ask what was the goal of the build. Chip has built six cars that have won the most beautiful roadster award and the car he built that wond the Ridler award was the 34' Mercury that took him 7 years to build. That car had something like 700 hand shaped modifications. Some of the pricing mentioned seems a little steep, even if it were plated at places such as Advanced Plating & Powdercoating, Electroplating of El Paso and several others here in California. The car is very nice, got a lot of us talking about it, which sometimes isn't easy to do. Here is something very comparable in my opinion and the price tag was not in the same ball park. good to see someone not get defensive about comments people have posted.
> 
> 
> ...



TO EVERY ONE WHO HAS COMMENTED ON THE 59 I APPRECIATE IT. EVERY ONE IS INTITLED TO THEIR OWN OPINION. IM LIKE EVERYONE ELSE IN HERE, IM A LOWRIDER AT HEART. BUILDING THIS 59 WAS JUST MY JOB. BUILIDING CARS IS MY LIFE REGARDLESS OF WHAT THE CAR WAS INTENDED TO DO. I AGREE WITH ALOT OF PEOPLE THAT SAY THE CHROME PLATING IS ON THE STEEP SIDE, BUT THAT JUST HAPPENS TO BE THE PRICE THAT THE OWNER HAD TO PAY. ONE THING THOUGH IS THAT THE CHROME PLATING ON THIS CAR IS LIKE NOTHING I EVER SEEN BEFORE. IVE BEEN TO THE SUPER SHOW AND THE ONLY CAR THAT HAD SEEN CHROME LIKE THIS 59 WAS A BLUE HARDTOP 64 IMPALA, WHICH I WISH I COULD REMEMBER THE NAME OF IT. LIKE I SAID BEFORE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK OF THE CAR REGARDLESS IF ITS NEGATIVE OR POSITIVE. THANKS FOR ALL THE FEEDBACK.


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 13 2006, 05:50 PM~5423116
> *Im not trying to talk shit homie, but damn............why did it cost so much on the chrome, especially the grille
> *



YOU KNOW WHAT I STILL DONT UNDERSTAND WHY IT COST SO MUCH. I WISH YOU COULD SEE THE CHROME IN PERSON THOUGH BECAUSE IT IS BAD ASS.


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@May 13 2006, 07:45 PM~5423672
> *
> oh and by the way,fuck the riddler award,dont care to much for awards anyway,
> jus a way of life....
> *




TO EACH HIS OWN BUT THERES NO REASON FOR THAT COMMENT BECAUSE THERES PEOPLE IN THE LOWRIDING GAME THAT HAVE PUT THEIR HEART INTO BUILIDING A CAR SPECIFICALLY FOR THE LOWRIDER CAR OF THE YEAR AND IF YOU TOLD THEM FUCK THE LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR THEY'DE TAKE OFFENSE TO IT. IM PRETTY SURE YOU'VE HAD GOALS IN LIFE, HOW WOULD YOU LIKE IF SOME ONE CAME UP TO U AND SAID FUCK WHATEVER YOU'RE GOAL WAS. LIKE I SAID BEFORE TO EACH HIS OWN. :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Carnicero_@May 13 2006, 04:30 PM~5422489
> * I HAD TO SHAPE THEM , DRILL AND TAP THEM AND MAKE SURE THAT THEY LOOKED LIKE FACTORY MOLDINGS THAT COULD'VE BEEN MADE FOR THIS 59 INN 1959.*


No offense, but in reality, yours are probably better than they were in '59.

It's a well known fact that the factories were not geared towards an eye for perfection when assembling these cars.


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@May 14 2006, 10:42 AM~5426556
> *No offense, but in reality, yours are probably better than they were in '59.
> 
> It's a well known fact that the factories were not geared towards an eye for perfection when assembling these cars.
> *



THANKS HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## DRAGGINTOY (Nov 4, 2002)

I seen the car in person in Detroit. and yes it's alot of money but the car was amazing,perfect gaps, straight body,and attention to detail like no other.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

ive seen the chrome in person on the 64, and many who have seen that chrome say things similar to you. a few guys on here have seen a ton of chrome, good, bad, but for the most part "adequate" for the purpose. I would disagree that that only one car had comparable chrome (a couple of cars had great chrome and spent a ton of money to get it done). I don't know what the initial goal of the car was, it might have changed after the build started. I'm a car junkie, i subscribe to pretty much everything, tape anything on tv that has to do with cars. look at most of these cars in person. in end you are still going to build the car and not many people have the opportunity to play with builds of that magnitude.


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE PIC. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 14 2006, 10:49 AM~5426577
> *ive seen the chrome in person on the 64, and many who have seen that chrome say things similar to you. a few guys on here have seen a ton of chrome, good, bad, but for the most part "adequate" for the purpose. I would disagree that that only one car had comparable chrome (a couple of cars had great chrome and spent a ton of money to get it done). I don't know what the initial goal of the car was, it might have changed after the build started. I'm a car junkie, i subscribe to pretty much everything, tape anything on tv that has to do with cars. look at most of these cars in person.  in end you are still going to build the car and not many people have the opportunity to play with builds of that magnitude.
> *


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_@May 14 2006, 09:42 AM~5426556
> *No offense, but in reality, yours are probably better than they were in '59.
> 
> It's a well known fact that the factories were not geared towards an eye for perfection when assembling these cars.
> *


no doubt. i think sometimes cars were put back together by children. oh wait, that was true at one point. :0 Tri Fives seem to be real bad.


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 14 2006, 10:51 AM~5426584
> *no doubt. i think sometimes cars were put back together by children. oh wait, that was true at one point.  :0  Tri Fives seem to be real bad.
> *



THANKS HOMIE


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Perfection comes with a HUGE ASS PRICE TAG.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 14 2006, 10:16 AM~5426679
> *PERFECT! *


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@May 14 2006, 09:47 AM~5426572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Carnicero ur famous!!! :roflmao: 

we were there for the Detroit Autorama just to see the 59 complete 
and i must say it was worth the 4hr drive just to see that car


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

BTC will always be at the top.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Carnicero_@May 14 2006, 09:54 AM~5426592
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


thanks for the invitation to the show


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

That is a clean car, but not a convertible. How much do you think Boyd spent on that "Ghetto Princess"? Does anyone have Pics?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 12 2006, 09:26 PM~5417187
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: He says it's still opened but nothing has come out of it for over 3years. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 13 2006, 11:44 PM~5423072
> *Its a bad ass car homie.................but thats a false statement in my opinion
> *


I agree it is nice but better then any lowrider thats bullshit.And 8000 to chrome the side moldings?Maybe he did spend alot of money but it sounds like he got ripped off to me.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 13 2006, 08:42 PM~5423654
> *all i can say is that 59 that everyone is saying how is cost too much. sure its over priced but like my man said its based on time and material, no hook ups or homies doing shit the man paid for everything. now this car could put 13s on it and compete and chances are win at any lowrider event it went to hands down. the quality of work and detail on this car is unbelievable and to be honest it has more detailed finished paint than 98% of the lowriders out there. and for as much as the chrome plating you pay for quality out here advanced plating which is by far the best chromer out here charges a bankroll, like 250 a control arm 2200 rearend housing but the quality is the absolute best. like i said too much money but i would love to see it at lowrider shows just to see what happens
> *


we are tring to see if he will go. :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@May 14 2006, 02:50 AM~5425497
> *Sometimes, I wonder if those Riddler cars really perform or work the way they are supposed to.
> *


thats part of it if it does not then you are out of the comp.it has to perform like any other caR


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> I agree it is nice but better then any lowrider thats bullshit.
> 
> Slap 13ns on it and enter it at a LRM show. see what happens


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> > I agree it is nice but better then any lowrider thats bullshit.
> >
> > Slap 13ns on it and enter it at a LRM show. see what happens
> 
> ...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Very nice color combo on the 59. Car must be a real pleasure to see in person.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

you are right there is so much detail and subtle modifications. very very nice car


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

clean or not, a 59 vert, what more do you need!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 10 2006, 11:07 PM~5406518
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Do I spy Volkswagen seats? :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@May 16 2006, 05:19 AM~5436771
> *clean or not, a 59 vert, what more do you need!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

I know its a hard top but I think it can go head to head with the best............


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@May 16 2006, 01:10 PM~5438818
> *I know its a hard top but I think it can go head to head with the best............
> 
> 
> ...



Damn...........that fuckers clean, never seen it before.......its fuckin up all the rags.... :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

Yes sir, June 9th the new disney movie CARS opens, my son and I have been waiting for awhile for this one. 

BTW the voice of the 59 is Cheech


----------



## zancho9 (May 17, 2006)

I was just at bowtie's and there is a clean ass triple black 59 ragtop. is that yours Menace59?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

CHUCK MONTOYA FROM IMPERIALS IN NEW MEXICO HAS THE CLEANEST O.G 59 RAG BUT ALOT OF PEEPS CRY THATS ITS OVER RESTORED .


----------



## zancho9 (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin: Do you have some Pics of Chucky Montoya's rag?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zancho9_@May 17 2006, 03:26 PM~5446569
> *:biggrin: Do you have some Pics of Chucky Montoya's rag?
> *


dont know how to post them but look under the imperial links on here there pics of his 58 the godfather his 59 tiene todo and his 61 at the picnic they just had in roswell


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Maybe!!!!!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@May 10 2006, 09:53 PM~5406407
> *we have a few 59s coming out
> 1 green ht
> 1 white and grey rag
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@May 16 2006, 05:48 AM~5436703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


true that


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

:0


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

any body got pics of Rag Player the blue 59 drop Doc painted?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by menace59_@May 17 2006, 06:28 PM~5447205
> *Maybe!!!!!
> *


u got pics of your 59 post them :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

HERE"S SOME FROM JAPN !!




























TIGHT ASS SHIT.......


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 18 2006, 06:12 PM~5453983
> *HERE"S SOME FROM JAPN !!
> 
> 
> ...



CAR WAS DONE HERE AT BOWTIECONNECTION..... I HAVE A FEW PICS OF IT BEING BUILT AND A FEW LEAVING TO JAPAN...


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 18 2006, 07:48 PM~5454160
> *CAR WAS DONE HERE AT BOWTIECONNECTION..... I HAVE A FEW PICS OF IT BEING BUILT AND A FEW LEAVING TO JAPAN...
> 
> 
> *


Post those pics up Huey!


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

BROWN SOCIETY.......NOR CAL


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

:0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@May 17 2006, 09:22 PM~5447815
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


100% Pure NO BULLSHIT.


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 18 2006, 07:12 PM~5453983
> *HERE"S SOME FROM JAPN !!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------

